
CBS All Access is a terrible streaming service, and I wish it ill - hrasyid
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/10/16862278/cbs-all-access-star-trek-discovery-streaming-service-analysis
======
altano
I wish everyone would just stop with this. I haven’t had a single problem with
the service and neither have my friends, so unless you have reason to think
these technical issues are widespread, who cares.

Discovery is an excellent show and well worth $6/mo to watch. If that’s not
true for you, don’t pay it and watch the show later via some other medium.

The app isn’t even the worst streaming app: HBO Now has a significantly worse
UI and in typical HBO fashion has 1.5 minute commercials at the beginning of
EPISODES of TV (and lots of other awful UI issues).

CBS All Access was a bad idea but at the end of the day there isn’t anything
to complain about: either the service is worth it or it isn’t. The only reason
you see stuff like this article is that Star Trek fans are a bunch of whiners.
A woman at the SF Star Trek convention was complaining that she couldn’t
afford the service and felt excluded. While she was at a Star Trek Convention.

~~~
brennebeck
No paid subscription service should include and force commercials. Period.

~~~
altano
“Should” in the sense that it’s a bad business model? I agree but CBS isn’t
forcing commercials: I pay $10/mo to get no commercials.

------
UneasySausage
WatchESPN app (Included with a standard cable subscription) has probably been
the absolute worst streaming platform I've used from a performance standpoint.

Now - the interface is probably not a huge priority for Disney/ESPN due to it
being a sidecar to what is the normal ESPN format (Television). Having said
that though - they have been making moves to push/advertise people to use the
app and have offered content exclusive to the app itself (Huge simulcast
during the CFB National Championship) yet the application is littered with
inconsistent video quality, frequent drops, crashes, and overall poor UI.

Could just be me or my platform of choice or even my internet but i've tested
the app/website on a desktop PC (win10), XboxOne, Android TV, iOS. All shit.

/Rant

------
hello_asdf
I don't understand why you would pay money to put up with this when it is
incredibly easy to pirate. Given that it's available overseas on Netflix, a
service I already pay for, pirating Star Trek is the moral equivalent of using
a VPN to bypass region locking.

------
mixmastamyk
Available overseas on Netflix? Guess I’ll reinstate the VPN.

~~~
bigbassroller
I don't think Netflixs works with VPN IP that is out of country where the
account holder resides. When using ExpressVPN with overseas ip location, I get
"Whoops, something went wrong... You seem to be using an unblocker or
proxy..."

~~~
arghnoname
It works overseas, or at least it used to. My account has a billing address in
the United States, where I live most of the year, but when I'm in Europe if I
log into Netflix it works but only provides the titles available to Europe.
The "Whoops" message is probably because it is detecting that your IP is on a
block where a lot of VPS services reside (e.g., a known VPN or AWS).

